# Tactical shotguns.....



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So just wondered how many out there have one of these. Also what do you do with it? Other than just in case, keep out dirtbags, dispose of dirth bags, etc. Just wondered if it is worth having one................

I just saw one made by NEF in 12 ga. for under $200. For what I would use it for, JIC stuff. I think it would fit the bill......just getting thoughts on it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I own/use a Mossberg Tactical and love it. Great home defense, jack rabbits, clays. It is fun and fast. 8-9 shot. I got mine at Impact for about $300 , but Big 5 has the same thing on sale for about $250.00. And it works very well. 8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a couple of them. they work great for what I use them for (pretty much waiting for SHTF) and the occasional rabbit or clay. I do have a double pistol grip 870 that is darn near worthless, other than it looks semi-cool. but I would much rather go with my 500 persuader with the full stock in the SHTF scenario. for 200 bucks, how bad can you get burned??


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I might have a few. :wink: 8)

Mostly Remington 870, but I do have a Mossberg 590 9 shot with a 20" barrel that I love. That one would be my ideal go to gun. No fancy sights or optics, just shoulder it and make it go boom. It's a fun one to go rabbit hunting with. I also coyote hunt quite a bit with a shotgun, and that is primarily with a Remington 870 with ghost ring sights. The sights are good when aiming and precision are preferred over point and swing.



Matt B said:


> Just wondered if it is worth having one................


YES!!!!!!! If you only own one gun for defense it should be a shotgun! They are cheap, reliable, versatile, and most importantly, powerful. If you have an intruder in your home and they hear that distinctive chik-chik sound of a pump shotgun, chances are they will leave quickly because they know some serious $#!+ is about to go down if they don't.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Speaking of tactical shotguns, Mossberg has a new one out:

http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/50591.jpg

With that Barrett .50 cal style muzzle brake on it, it looks like it should be in the new Terminator movie or Mad Max. Mossberg has dubbed this the BFMB, Big Freakin' Muzzle Brake. I see no practical use for it whatsoever except to make any intruder immediately pee their pants at the mere sight of it.

Oh no, they put on .22s and .17s: :roll:

http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/38176.jpg

http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/37151.jpg

*Sorry, the images are pretty large so I decided to provide url links instead of pics.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

My only issue with the Mossberg is the location of the safety. All the scatter guns I own, ok are on the trigger guard. For some reason that one bugs me...... :roll: 

This would mostly be the SHTF gun, maybe some varmints. The sale ends tomorrow on the NEF pardner for $175. The made in china on the side is really what is holding me back. 

I really would like my wife to have the 20 ga NEF handy in the house. She can shoot the crap out of that thing......... :shock:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've heard the Pardners aren't too bad. A better idea IMO is to get one of those Mossberg or Remington combos that comes with both the defense barrel and the hunting barrel. That way you kinda get 2 guns in 1.


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Below is my Mossberg Cruiser 18.5" with heat shield, tac sling, and tac light. It holds 5 + 1 in the chamber which is perfect for what I use if for. I keep it loaded with bagshot and flashbang which of course keeps it very light... I will not kick in a door or take down a violent criminal without it! I love this gun!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have a tactical shotgun - but when I saw the Remington 870 TAC Desert Recon hanging on the wall at Impact I was in love - maybe its just the digital Tiger™ TSP desert Camo on stock and fore-end - but it looked cool 8)
They also have a military-style "Olive-drab" powder coat finish on barrel and receiver.
Special ported "Tactical" Extended Rem™ choke tube
Front bead sights on both models
Drilled and tapped receivers

SpeedFeed I (shell holding) stock on 12 gauge, 18" 2-shot extension model









SpeedFeed IV (pistol grip style) stock on 12 gauge, 20" 3-shot extension model


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I love those new Remington tactical chokes. It's just comforting to know that if you run out of ammo you still have a nice jagged piece of metal at the end of your barrel to gouge someone with. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to agree with Frisco Pete
I like that 870 TAC as well. I handled one a few months back, and it felt good like any 870 does. My only gripe was that it was a bit expensive compared to the 870 Express. But i suppose that makes sense since it has camo-composite stocks with speed-feed and a sweet choke. I think I would get one of those lasers that you put on the magazine's end cap to make it even more sassy (yes I said sassy.....  )

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/SCP140-1.html


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen that mag cap laser before and I thought it was a cool idea. It has to screw on the stock magazine tube threads, so it would not work with an extended mag tube. I can't tell, but it looks like it just might reduce your mag capacity. Maybe not 2 3/4", but 3" perhaps??? I don't always trust CTDs descriptions to be accurate from my personal experience on purchases with them. Sportsman's Guide has a better pic.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/fm-optics-shotgun-laser.aspx?a=519308

Someone please speak up if you have personal experience with this gadget, inquiring minds want to know. Somebody should take this idea and build it into extended magazine tubes. Until then, I'll just stick with the clamp-on stuff.

I like this little setup from Lasermax:

http://www.lasermax.com/category.php?id=4


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting on the laser site. Impact had a display of a site for on top of the shotgun, looked like an aimpoint sight. Look through the ring for the red dot, red dot on where you want to shoot and bang.....

Appriciate the feedback on this. In regards to the two barrel models. I have four field guns already. So that is why just looking at a tactical one.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool, look for a really bad ace tactical model then!!! :twisted: 

Get a Remmy with the built in eye gouger!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Remington "eye gouger" choke up close:








I bet you could get one for any 870 with RemChokes.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Frisco Pete said:


> The Remington "eye gouger" choke up close:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can. I've got a Remington price list around here somewhere. I want to say they are about $65.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So I found one that met the price range (cheap)  But I need to get some sling swivles, any good local sources? The little post on the tube cap is missing, so ideas on replacing it? I just thought of attaching the sling to the tube barrel.....thoughts, what you all use, etc. 

Oh, it's a Escort tactical. Not the top of the line, but for what I would use it for. It will work. _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My Mossberg had the Sling mount in the stock and I bought a tube cap with the Quick detach sling mount. I think Gallensons had a regular nylon sling for about $8.00. Works for me. 8)


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Sling mount plates. They go on your magazine tube between the end cap and where the barrel slides over the magazine tube. I don't know exactly what would fit an Escort, but it is possible ones made for Remingtons might work with a little modification to the plate.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/sa_slings_mounts.asp

...or you can see about getting the whole cap replaced. I got this of their website's FAQ:



> Where can I purchase parts for my Howa, Escort or Puma?
> 
> For warranty and repair work for your Howa, Escort or Puma, please contact Sports World at 918-742-4027.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give them a try.....


----------

